# MOVING to ITALY moving cost



## robin123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, we are moving from Cambridge to Naples and wondering if anyone can recommend a low cost moving company?

Thanks in advance,
Robin


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

thats what i call a life change incredible if you send me a pm i can recomend some one who moves from italy enland all the time


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi....would you care to share info ?


----------



## thevale (Jan 4, 2012)

Robin,

a couple of friends moved a few years ago from Milano to Rome. They moved their stuff with the help of this company: traslocare.it, but I don't know if it's a low cost or not...


----------

